# Pony drowns in Cornwall



## SpottyTB (24 July 2013)

http://www.westernmorningnews.co.uk...sea-Marazion/story-19557314-detail/story.html

Apparently, according to a few sources (and a photo posted on the owners page) the girls where in so the sea was upto the ponies chests. Its so awful and people just do not seem to realise the dangers.

Unfortunately there is a company - i won't mention names on here - that do sea rides.. anyone can do it - no experience to experienced and i have seen videos and pictures of them going in so deep that only the horses head is showing.. sometimes with two people on the horses back. I even saw a photo of a man stood up on the horses back whilst they were in deep. 

Really angry about it all, it's so irresponsible. Is there anyone i can report this company too? 

STB


----------



## jrp204 (24 July 2013)

I'm not sure it was anything to do with the company, so while you may not agree with what they do they are probably not breaking any laws. Hundreds of riders use the beaches to ride on and many will go in the sea without incident. It sounds like an awful accident, the pony bolted, it could have bolted along the beach and injured others in the process.


----------



## SpottyTB (24 July 2013)

The lady was seen commenting on the groups page earlier last week asking about costs of swimming lessons and stuff. 
    Apparently when it happened he was already in the sea, the water was up to his chest (covering the girls feet and half way up her calf).. She slid off and off he went. 


I know that company may not be breaking any rules but surely if the animal is at risk - which they are..
  Although i agree with you RE lots of riders ride on the beach and swim with there horses I suspect that 1) they don't take them In so deep that everything but the horses head is underwater and 2) they probably make sure its a calm sea, some of those poor horses are made to go in the sea when its choppy & rough! (The photos talk for themselves). 

Just think its sad and maybe next time it won't just be the horses dead but potentially a rider..


----------



## spottydottypony (24 July 2013)

This happened to my friends horse a few years ago. The horse was being loaded into the box on the beach. She spooked and bolted straight into the sea. She swam so far out my friend could not see her. They had rescue helicopters out and boats. Very luckily she hit a sandbank quite far out (you could not see her head) and managed to turn herself around. My friend has never been the beach since. Horses are unable to turn themselves around in the sea and just swim straight out. It was very scary my friend was devastated. Luckily she was ok just very tired. The beach is a dangerous place people donot seem to realize.


----------



## its_noodles (24 July 2013)

SpottyTB said:



http://www.westernmorningnews.co.uk...sea-Marazion/story-19557314-detail/story.html

Apparently, according to a few sources (and a photo posted on the owners page) the girls where in so the sea was upto the ponies chests. Its so awful and people just do not seem to realise the dangers.

Unfortunately there is a company - i won't mention names on here - that do sea rides.. anyone can do it - no experience to experienced and i have seen videos and pictures of them going in so deep that only the horses head is showing.. sometimes with two people on the horses back. I even saw a photo of a man stood up on the horses back whilst they were in deep. 

Really angry about it all, it's so irresponsible. Is there anyone i can report this company too? 

STB
		
Click to expand...

hi could u pm me the name of the company - just want to know...


----------



## Goldenstar (24 July 2013)

spottydottypony said:



			This happened to my friends horse a few years ago. The horse was being loaded into the box on the beach. She spooked and bolted straight into the sea. She swam so far out my friend could not see her. They had rescue helicopters out and boats. Very luckily she hit a sandbank quite far out (you could not see her head) and managed to turn herself around. My friend has never been the beach since. Horses are unable to turn themselves around in the sea and just swim straight out. It was very scary my friend was devastated. Luckily she was ok just very tired. The beach is a dangerous place people donot seem to realize.
		
Click to expand...

Horses are well able to turn themselves in the water however if loose and in a panic they can swin staight out my friends pony did this her OH swan after it caught the lunge line and turned him round.
Up to the chests is not that deep I do it all the time it's just an unfortunate accident no different to a horse getting loose on the road and having an accident.
Stuff happens that's life very sad for the pony but the child is fine that's the main thing.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (24 July 2013)

its_noodles said:



			hi could u pm me the name of the company - just want to know...
		
Click to expand...

Google it...


----------



## Welly (24 July 2013)

There have been over 30 people rescued by lifeguards in Cornwall in the last couple of days caused by a  riptide they can be very dangerous. Lots of people and horse riders swim in the sea and have great fun this was just an accident.


----------



## SpottyTB (24 July 2013)

I just want to clarify, i fully agree that this was just an unfortunate accident. My issue is that people see this companies (company) advertise, see the photos and want to do it themselves - without understanding the full dangers and risks involved. I don't want to name the company really but they aren't hard to find and the photo's make me feel physically sick - it wouldn't take much - a wave - to cover the whole horse.. 
   Someone i know in the next village on has been researching the company and has found out some horrific information out about there qualifications, insurance and actual right to be doing what they are doing. The next few weeks will be interesting..  

I also take my hat of to the owner who is doing her best to try and spread the word about what happened and try and get people to realise you shouldn't try and copy what "professional" companies do - and those companies really shouldn't be doing it in the first place (or so i am led to believe).

All so complicated but my thoughts go out to the family and RIP little pony x


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 July 2013)

Welly said:



			There have been over 30 people rescued by lifeguards in Cornwall in the last couple of days caused by a  riptide they can be very dangerous. Lots of people and horse riders swim in the sea and have great fun this was just an accident.
		
Click to expand...

I think the most important thing is for both swimmers and horse riders to be aware of the current and tides on the beach that they're using.

Just to put some perspective on this, over the hot sunny weekend, our local air ambulance was unundated with calls to go out to injured horse riders and motorcyclists. Apparently the hot weather means more emergency calls than at any other time.


----------



## muffinino (24 July 2013)

How awful for all involved  RIP pony

There's a thread on Mumsnet Chat from someone who says they tried to swim and safe the pony (it belonged to their friend) but couldn't. I'm assuming it was this case. They're beating themselves up about not being able to save the pony to but if what they're saying is true and they tried, what more could they do?

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/1...-a-pony-from-drowning-Could-do-with-unmn-hugs

I was in Dorset last week and saw a piece on the BBC TV afternoon local news about a company that does rides out in the sea - I was horrified at the lack of hats and shoes! I hope they're not taking novices in particular out in that state, or even the experienced. Very foolish. They seemed more concerned with showing off their flowing hair and wearing bikini tops whilst cavorting around than safety...


----------



## SpottyTB (24 July 2013)

Muffinino - quoted from there site; 

WHAT DO WE WEAR?
We ride in our wetsuits and suggest you bring suitable head gear and foot wear if riding on dry land.
Bring a change of clothing. Bring a rucksack if you wish to change on the beach. 

It should be compulsory that riders should wear hats in the sea or on the beach, U18 it should be compulsory to wear life jackets and of course, suitable shoes.

Yes i've seen posts from that person on FB, she did swim out and try to save him just wasn't quick enough. No, they tried all that they could. So sad.


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			It should be compulsory that riders should wear hats in the sea or on the beach, U18 it should be compulsory to wear life jackets and of course, suitable shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, its not the law for riders to wear hats so I guess they dont need to tell people they must wear hats although you would think their insurance (IF they have any) would suggest they must...  This is a really sad story - I can't imagine how devastated they must feel, but well done to them for bringing this story into the public eye. I saw it on Facebook this morning and made sure I shared it so people know not to go too deep into the sea.  I've been to the beach a few times but never more than knee deep, I've never seen the point really.  I have swum on a horse before but that was in a pond so far safer.


----------



## muffinino (24 July 2013)

Maybe it's not the same company but they were based in Cornwall and the majority of them definitely weren't wearing hats or shoes or wetsuits on the news...


----------



## SpottyTB (24 July 2013)

Think it's probably the same company ..


----------



## joeanne (24 July 2013)

It is...
You are "advised" to bring a hat for a child. The website is a rocky horror show. Horses rearing in the sea, a boy riding "two up" stood on the rump of another mount.
No life jackets, no hats, no registered company name and when asked for details of qualifications and insurance, a distinct silence. 
Its a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 July 2013)

OP, if you are concerned about the company's safety record or H&S practices, you should report them to the licensing authority (the local council).  Any-one who hires out horses to ride has to have a RS-type licence, with insurance.  I would have thought that their insurance would need riders to be wearing appropriate hats.


----------



## muffinino (25 July 2013)

Just had a look on the Facebook page :O

Anyway, from the sounds of it, the pony in the OP was not one of these or being ridden recklessly. I have taken my horse to the beach a few times and we both loved it, such a shame that a fun trip ended so tragically for one family  My heart goes out to them but I hope they don't blame themselves. It was a tragic accident that could have happened to anyone.


----------



## D0G (25 July 2013)

Hi, I've just registered to post this. It was me who was there and swam out but my friend and her daughters pony. It wasn't her little girl riding at the time as she had been on a lead rein it was an older teen. The pony managed to slip away and swim out. To begin with I thought that he was going to turn and come back but when it became clear he wasn't I swam out after him, it was a long way and ask got closer I could see he was beginning to struggle, he went under just as I reached him, I held his head out but although he took one breath it was too late. I tried to tow him in but he was too heavy and I was beginning to struggle at that point so I turned back. With hindsight I should have stayed till others arrived just in case but I know for sure he was dead. I'm just glad that I was able to touch and stroke him as he slipped away. 

We are nothing to do With the company who do swims and nor was our sea paddle in anyway motivated by their company. People have been taking their horses on that beach for years


----------



## SpottyTB (25 July 2013)

I m sorry you had to go through that - it sounds horrendous and as you can see from the above posts we recognise that it was just a tragic and sad accident. 

Even if your "paddle" wasn't motivated by that company, what they do is still dangerous and not up to safety regulations.. You can see by the pictures that they go in a lot deeper than you guys did with your pony and sometimes there's 2 riders on a horse - which is to much for that poor horse. 
    Your accident has high lighted the risks of swimming in the sea and unfortunately made people question that business. Some of the questions asked couldn't be answered.. Sadly if they carry on as they are it may be a person, a cbild the loses there life. Could you imagine if a child came off in the sea as the horse was swimming and got hit by the horses legs/hooves.. Could be fatal. 

Again, sorry for what you went through and hats off to you on doing all that was physically possible to save the pony. 

Stb


----------



## turkana (25 July 2013)

D0G said:



			Hi, I've just registered to post this. It was me who was there and swam out but my friend and her daughters pony. It wasn't her little girl riding at the time as she had been on a lead rein it was an older teen. The pony managed to slip away and swim out. To begin with I thought that he was going to turn and come back but when it became clear he wasn't I swam out after him, it was a long way and ask got closer I could see he was beginning to struggle, he went under just as I reached him, I held his head out but although he took one breath it was too late. I tried to tow him in but he was too heavy and I was beginning to struggle at that point so I turned back. With hindsight I should have stayed till others arrived just in case but I know for sure he was dead. I'm just glad that I was able to touch and stroke him as he slipped away. 

We are nothing to do With the company who do swims and nor was our sea paddle in anyway motivated by their company. People have been taking their horses on that beach for years
		
Click to expand...

Dog

You poor thing, that sounds like a horrific experience, you were very brave to try & save him.

It does sound like a tragic accident.


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 July 2013)

D0G said:



			Hi, I've just registered to post this. It was me who was there and swam out but my friend and her daughters pony. It wasn't her little girl riding at the time as she had been on a lead rein it was an older teen. The pony managed to slip away and swim out. To begin with I thought that he was going to turn and come back but when it became clear he wasn't I swam out after him, it was a long way and ask got closer I could see he was beginning to struggle, he went under just as I reached him, I held his head out but although he took one breath it was too late. I tried to tow him in but he was too heavy and I was beginning to struggle at that point so I turned back. With hindsight I should have stayed till others arrived just in case but I know for sure he was dead. I'm just glad that I was able to touch and stroke him as he slipped away. 

We are nothing to do With the company who do swims and nor was our sea paddle in anyway motivated by their company. People have been taking their horses on that beach for years
		
Click to expand...

Dog what you did was very brave and I am glad we aren't reading that you ended up drowning trying to save the pony as so often happens with people trying to save dogs. You absolutely did all you could and you should not have stayed any longer as you had already put yourself in great danger. It was a tragic accident.


----------



## Suechoccy (25 July 2013)

D0G said:



			Hi, I've just registered to post this. It was me who was there and swam out but my friend and her daughters pony.
		
Click to expand...

You were very brave and I'm glad that you are okay. So often we hear of the rescuers drowning when they swim out or walk on thin ice to rescue dogs/horses/other people.  Of course it's going to affect you badly, but you weren't to blame for it, and you'll realise that over time once your brain has dealt with the memories of being with the pony in the water. I wish you well.


----------



## ozpoz (25 July 2013)

I commend DOG for her rescue attempt and feel so sorry for everyone concerned.
 I  know from childhood experience that an equine (even an experienced swimmer) will find swimming in a straight line the preferred option! and I would never, ever recommend that people try it, especially in the sea.
I really hope this incident will make people re assess the wisdom of swimming on horseback. Tragic, and thank goodness the child had slipped off.


----------



## dunkley (25 July 2013)

Dog - awful, awful accident, and very sad for all concerned.  You did everything you could, and are to be commended for that.

I used to swim my pony off the South coast, regularly.  Headcollar and leadrope, and cozzie for me.  I was very lucky as my field was literally next to the beach.  I never thought about the dangers, neither did my parents - we just did it.  we rode along the seawall as a matter of course and only fell off once.  (No injuries, but a battered hat).  There was a wooden fence that spanned two thirds of the wall, and if we were feeling brave, we jumped it.  Everything has it's dangers, and most people take risks, and, quite often, try to minimise them.  If it all goes wrong, hopefully no one is injured or worse (including horses) and we do it better next time.  We expose ourselves and our horses to danger every time we hack out, but we all do it.  
There is a huge difference between what we do ourselves, with our own horses, and members of the public paying for the privilege.  Anyone paying a not-inconsiderable amount to partake in a very risky activity should be confident that every possible safety precaution has been taken.  They should feel reassured that proper insurance is in place, safety equipment, etc, etc.  I cannot believe that any horseman worth his salt would put a non-rider, bareback, on one of his horses, in the sea.  How unbalanced are non-riders?  What do they grab on to? Combine all the pitfalls of a non-rider with a wet, slippery horse (they move very differently in deep water) and it is a disaster waiting to happen.  Crikey, a company hiring pedaloes in a paddling pool make you wear a lifejacket - that is the most obvious and outrageous omission on the 'professional' company's part.  It is tragic that a family have lost a much loved horse in such a way and I truly, truly sympathise - there but for the Grace of God, and all that.  If anything remotely 'good' comes out of it, let it be that attention is turned to a company that is putting innocent, and ignorant, members of the public at risk by not following basic safety procedures.  Swimming/paddling horses is a lovely experience, but (CSH) look after your paying clients properly, and conscientiously.  If you continue allowing non-riders to participate may I suggest - hats, buoyancy aid, neckstrap, no deeper than knees, and the horse to be led and controlled at all times by a qualified person. For starters.


----------



## teapot (25 July 2013)

Sad story  I read somewhere in relation to it that horses can't turn on their whilst swimming properly, is that true?


As for the Cornwall or Devon company - not the one that made the BBC website the other day? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-23336857


----------



## SpottyTB (25 July 2013)

Yes teapot, that is the correct company.

Facebook them.. It's worth doing just to see the photos. If there still up that is..


----------



## joeanne (27 July 2013)

I have repeatedly asked for details on the insurance they hold and qualifications in a very polite manner (hello, my daughter wants to ride, can you give me details of the qualifications you hold, and insurance details). The woman who runs the company has now blocked me so I cannot ask, and they removed the question from their FB page.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 July 2013)

teapot said:



			Sad story  I read somewhere in relation to it that horses can't turn on their whilst swimming properly, is that true?


As for the Cornwall or Devon company - not the one that made the BBC website the other day? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-23336857

Click to expand...

They can turn that's not true. The problem is their instinct is to swim straight to get to the other side, which obviously, there isn't one in the sea.


----------

